# Soundstream reference 500



## greenbean77 (Nov 8, 2014)

hey guys....new to the forum and been out of the car audio game for like fifteen years but i need a midlife hobby so i've decided to get back into it. I'm trying to replicate a setup that i had in the late 90's which was a Soundstream reference 500 running two jl audio 12w3's......that **** pounded so hard in my eclipse that i couldnt keep my rear view mirror up. so anyways after lots of searching i tracked down my holy grail and found an original oldschool reference 500 from this place in florida that is shipping as i write this. I'm still on the prowl for oldschool jl 12's but havent had much luck yet. In the mean time i'm just going to run a set of alpine e 12's off it but i'm very rusty and can't remember how i had it set up. i know i had it bridged but was hoping to get some advice on how to wire this up. the amp is stable to a .5 ohm so bridging is not an issue i think?? the alpines are svc 4 ohm and i want to power them as much as possible.don't even care if they blow up in a month as i will be replacing them soon. the reference is the only thing i'm concerned with. any help or advice would be much appreciated....thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

You can bridge the 500 in high current mode and run a 2 Ohm load on it. If you wire your (2) 4 Ohm subs in parallel for a 2 Ohm load.


----------



## greenbean77 (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Skewl said:


> You can bridge the 500 in high current mode and run a 2 Ohm load on it. If you wire your (2) 4 Ohm subs in parallel for a 2 Ohm load.


sorry if i sound dumb here but.......

so 2 positive speaker wires in the left+ of the amp
2 negative speaker wires in the right- of the amp

and then wire the speakers normal? 1 pos to pos, 1 neg to neg for each svc?


i thought i might have to do some weird speaker wiring sequence or something?


and then just flip to high current mode?

thanks!!!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/AMP/reference200_300_500amp.pdf


----------

